# Struggling with the likeness



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

This is another portrait i am working on and i am close to desperate. I feel i did not reach a decent likeness but don't know really what exactly is wrong. Cheekbones? Eyes expression? The smile? It's a totally different person.


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Coccinelle,

I looked at your photo in Photoshop and overlaid the original on your drawing. When I line up the mouth and nose it appears that the eyes and eyebrows are rotated slightly.

I then moved them side by side and drew lines across the mouth and eyes. The lines are parallel and I think show what I mean about the eyes. 

Nice drawing though.

Not sure if I've added the photos correctly.


----------



## Coccinelle (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow! I can see it too! Thank you so much! Other than that what do you think of the skin color and highlights?


----------



## Steve James (Apr 13, 2016)

I like the colour and tonal range. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------

